# NoDak Shorthair Hunters?



## BerdDogz (Jun 10, 2008)

Folks,

I'm looking for some tips and/or tricks with regards to hunting the NoDak sloughs with a shorthair'd breed.

Last year my shorthair pup was cut to ribbons in the reeds and pretty much refused to enter the sloughs after day 1. Any place that the vest didn't cover had cuts (back of legs, pits, and even ears!).

Aside from full body armor...does anyone have some advise/tips/tricks for the trip this year?

Thanks in advance...B


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

hunt CRP


----------



## BerdDogz (Jun 10, 2008)

LOL.

It's either that...or use her as a blocker I guess.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Is she a good hunting dog? Only reason I ask, is that good hunting dog's with a lot of desire will bust down the gates of Hell to get where the birds are. I don't know that I've ever had a dog that refused cover with birds in it. In Idaho we hunted Russian Olive; that tears a dog apart.

Having said that, the best you can do is use a vest like Ugly Dog sells, a tummy protector and boots.

Even if you stay out of the sloughs and hunt CRP, her feet will get sliced to ribbons. She's a hunting dog. She'll have to get used to it.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Whenever I see one of these "my dog gets all tore up" posts, I stop and think we must be doing something wrong.  Yes, our dogs get an occasional scratch and scrape. But the only times they been really tore up was when I used to put a vest on them. The vest seemed to just funnel burrs into their bodies. They certainly hunt enough to get beat up. Maybe they avoid the beatings due to their small size.

:beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

the problem is if you don't live in ND or in a praire state there is no real effective way to toughen the dogs feet for that terrain.

The dogs that live in ND year round get tough feet from daily conditioning, every now and then someone on here will wonder why I always advocate multiple dogs for falks comeing from out east and this is the main reason why.

My dogs run on fescue grass, pine needles and pavement....none do much for their feet in ND.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

This is the correct attire for a dog doing battle on the praries. The helmet protects her from me when she busts a runner.[/img]


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

:lol: :lol: now thats a funny picture


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

He's just trying to make that wiry dog look better. :lol: :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Now that's a real hunt'in dog.!!!!

The only place on my Wirehair that gets nicked up is his nose.


----------

